# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  σχολειο και θεματα

## asperger39

παιδια με θεματα οπως ασπεργερ ΔΕΠΥ και τετοια εχουν θεματα στο σχολειο σε ολα τα επιπεδα και μετα αυτο τους ακολουθεί για παντα και εγω εχω αντιμετωπισει τέτοια ακομα και απ τους δασκαλους μου μπουλινκ αγριο .κι οσο μεγαλωνεις βλεπεις πιο καταματα τα θεματα σου και οτι δε μπορεις να λειτουργεις οπως οι αλλοι . ιστερεις αυτο φαινεται και γινεσαι το κλωτσοσκουφι μετα απο τους αλλους .δε μπορεις να κανεις οπως οι αλλοι οτι κανουν οι αλλοι οχι γιατι βαριεσαι μα απλα γιατι δε μπορεις γιατι αν πας να το κανεις κατι οπως οι αλλοι θα τα κανεις μανταρα και θα σε κοροιδευουν .τα ατομα που εχουν αυτα τα θεματα φερονται αλλοπρόσαλλα και οχι προβλεψιμα οπως οι νευροτυπικοι . οχι γιατι τους αρεσει να διαφερουν μα γιατι ετσι ειναι φτιαγμενο το σύστημά τους ετσι προγραμματισμενο .αν πας να το αλλαξεις βραχυκυκλωνει εντελως .εδω παραθέτω και ενα μπλοκ δικο μου αν θελετε το κοιτατε ελπιζω να μην πειραζει που βαζω το λινκ .


https://markosiannh.blogspot.com/

----------


## Eagle guy

> παιδια με θεματα οπως ασπεργερ ΔΕΠΥ και τετοια εχουν θεματα στο σχολειο σε ολα τα επιπεδα και μετα αυτο τους ακολουθεί για παντα και εγω εχω αντιμετωπισει τέτοια ακομα και απ τους δασκαλους μου μπουλινκ αγριο .κι οσο μεγαλωνεις βλεπεις πιο καταματα τα θεματα σου και οτι δε μπορεις να λειτουργεις οπως οι αλλοι .


Το ότι κάποιοι θα κοροϊδέψουν τη διαφορετικότητά σου είναι αναμενόμενο, αλλά μου κάνει εντύπωση που λες ότι ακόμα και οι δάσκαλοι σου έκαναν μπούλινγκ. Δηλαδή, τι ακριβώς σου έκαναν οι δάσκαλοι?

----------


## asperger39

γεια φιλαρακι μου στο δημοτικο η θετη μαμα μου με ειχε στείλει σε ιδιωτικο σχολειο για καλυτερα ας το πουμε μα εκει οι δασκαλοι μου φέρονται πολυ ασχημα κι σα να δινουν κατευθυνση κι στους συμαθητες μου κι επιβράβευση για το μπούλινγκ πχ απο τα χιλιαδες που μπορω να εξιστορώ μια φορα ρωτησε η δασκαλα ολα τα παιδια που θα πατε να κανετε τα χριστουγεννα ?? ειπαν καποια παιδια που θα εκαναν κι ειπα κι εγω με χαρα θα παω εκει με τους δικους μου κι γυρνα κι λεει αυτη χεστη-καμε !! συγνωμη για τη λεξη κι εγω εκλαιγα το ειπα στην μανα μου κι την κατσαδιασε η μια κι μοναδικη φορα που ηρθε η μανα μου γιατι δε παταγε ποτε μονον στο τελος της σχολικης χρονιας να παρει τους ελέγχους και τα χαρτια για να περασεις στην επομενη φαση την αλλη χρονια τη σχολικη . μετα απο το γυμνασιο που πηγα στου δημοσιου οχι ιδιωτικο κι υστερα οι καθηγητες μου στέκονταν μπορω να πω και ειχα τη κατανοιση τους .

----------


## Eagle guy

Κατάλαβα, όντως στα ιδιωτικά είναι χειρότερα τα πράγματα γιατί και κάποιοι δάσκαλοι και τα παιδιά έχουν ψηλά τον αμανέ. Κι εγώ είχα χειρότερη αντιμετώπιση όσο ήμουν σε ιδιωτικό, στο δημόσιο τα πράγματα βελτιώθηκαν. Κουφό, πάντως, το να είναι μια δασκάλα τόσο ειρωνική σε παιδί δημοτικού

----------


## asperger39

μου εχουν φερθεί εκει σα να ημουν σκουπιδι φιλαρακι μου δε εφταναν οι κακιες των συμμαθητων ειχα κι τους δασκαλους να σιγονταρουν .τοση απορριψη που ενιωσα δε λεγεται μου προσάπταν ευθυνες που ημουν παιδι απο ίδρυμα κι μου κολλούσαν χαρακτιρισμους προσβλητικος για ενα ανηλικο. εσυ τι εχεις ζησει ??εαν θες πες να τα βγαλεις απο μεσα σου .

----------


## Eagle guy

Εντάξει, εμένα με δούλευαν και με ειρωνεύονταν στο σχολείο (και λίγο στο στρατό) επειδή ήμουν κλειστός και σοβαρός. Αλλά έχω κάνει και κάποιους φίλους όλα αυτά τα χρόνια

----------


## andreas86

Εγώ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με Δασκάλους και καθηγητές μόνο από μαθητές κυρίως στο δημοτικό.

----------


## evdemonia_

Τα παιδιά είναι οι πιο δύσκολοι κριτές. Πληγώνουν ασυναίσθητα αλλά και ανεπανόρθωτα. 
Το θέμα είναι μεγαλώνοντας εσύ πώς ένιωθες; Είναι κάτι που κατάφερες να το αποβάλλεις ; Νιωθεις πως το κουβαλάς ακόμα μέσα σου;

----------


## asperger39

γεια στους φιλους που απαντησαν στο θεμα μου κι ευχαριστω που επισκεφτήκατε κι τη σελιδα μου που εχω σα λινκ . δε ειν ευκολο να αποβάλεις κακοτροπια ανθρωπων παντα μενει μεσα σου οσο κι αν το θάβεις αυτο μια μερα με μια αφορμη εστο κι ασχετη πεταγεται και φουντωνει ξαφνικα απ το πουθενα . τα τραυματα τα ψυχικα οσο κι αν λεμε γιατρευονται ειναι δυσκολο αν κι ολας ακομα εχεις απορριψη απο το κοσμο οι πληγες μενουν ανοιχτες δε κλεινουν δυστυχως . το προβλημα ειναι πως κι στο σπιτι ποτε δε ειχα μια νορμαλ ζωη εχω μεσα μου ανεκπληρωτα κενα απο οσαν ηθελα ναχω γονεις να με αποδεχονται κι να ζω ομορφες στιγμες με εκεινους κι οχι ολο φωνες βρισιες απειλες φοβερες κι κλεισιμο μεσα στο σπιτι . μονον απαιτησεις κι απογοητευση απο τους αλλους εξαιτιας το οτι δε ειμαι αυτο που θελανε η προσδοκουσαν . οσο κι αν πολλοι λενε ελα σιγα τωρα απωθημένα εχεις ??προχωρα ξεχνατα δε εγινε και τιποτε !!! δε ειναι ετσι τοσο απλα δε γινεται . αυτα σε κρατανε πισω οσο κι αν εσυ ζητας να φυγεις απ το παρελθον αυτο ειναι εκει και σου λεει χεχεχε εδω ειμαι μην το ξεχνας .συχνα οι καταστασεις δε βοηθούν να φυγει απ τη ψυχη το ασχημο μα το αντιθετο .

----------

